# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  SNC -> SRL ...che mazzata !

## amme

Buongiorno,
vorrei capire se quello che mi è stato prospettato è l'unica (NON) soluzione per effettuare un passaggio da snc a srl. I costi stimati sono esorbitanti e pare non ci siano altre soluzioni. 
Attualmente SNC con 4 soci con percentuali diverse.
Bilancio ultimi 3 anni sempre in attivo e in crescita.
Ultimo utile società: 120mila
la società ha un immobile (valore 100mila)
e un autovettura (valore 20mila)
Stima valore snc (3-400mila) 
Vorremmo o meglio ci era venuta l'idea di trasformarci in srl ma ci è stato detto: 
1) Ci vorrà una cifra esorbitante per il capitale sociale (ed i soldi o liquidità non ci sono)
2) se cerchi di tirare fuori l'immobile , cmq serve liquidità da mettere nelle casse della SNC per la vendita dell'immobile. quindi a questo punto meglio lasciarlo nella srl (l'attività non ha rischi elevati per cui siamo obbligati a toglierlo dalla SRL)
3) colleggio sindacale (ci consigliano di evitarlo, non so neanche cosa sia, ma pare che non c'è modo dato che la stima della società sarà sicuramente superiore ai 100mila) 
pensavamo di chiudere l'snc e di riaprire una SRL, ma noi abbiamo questa esigenza 
NON PERDERE LA PARTITA IVA. 
AIutoooooo devo dire addio alla possibilità di avere una SRL invece di una SNC? 
grazie a tutti i commercialisti telematici  :Smile:

----------


## PurpleMike

> Vorremmo o meglio ci era venuta l'idea di trasformarci in srl ma ci è stato detto: 
> 1) Ci vorrà una cifra esorbitante per il capitale sociale (ed i soldi o liquidità non ci sono)
> 2) se cerchi di tirare fuori l'immobile , cmq serve liquidità da mettere nelle casse della SNC per la vendita dell'immobile. quindi a questo punto meglio lasciarlo nella srl (l'attività non ha rischi elevati per cui siamo obbligati a toglierlo dalla SRL)
> 3) colleggio sindacale (ci consigliano di evitarlo, non so neanche cosa sia, ma pare che non c'è modo dato che la stima della società sarà sicuramente superiore ai 100mila) 
> pensavamo di chiudere l'snc e di riaprire una SRL, ma noi abbiamo questa esigenza 
> NON PERDERE LA PARTITA IVA. 
> AIutoooooo devo dire addio alla possibilità di avere una SRL invece di una SNC? 
> grazie a tutti i commercialisti telematici

  Brevemente:
1) se la società ha un patrimonio sufficiente per raggiungere il minimo legale per il capitale di una SRL (10.000 euro), non occorre fare alcun versamento, ma servirà una perizia giurata di un professionista abilitato che, verificate le attività e le passività societarie, certifichi tali importi; 
2) il secondo punto non riesco ad inquadrarlo, soprattutto non capisco quale sia il vostro obiettivo; 
3) il collegio sindacale è necessario solo se si verificano determinate condizioni, ad esempio se si superano i 120.000 euro di capitale sociale; nel vostro caso se non vorrete tale organo di controllo è sufficiente attribuire al capitale sociale una cifra inferiore a questa e la cifra eventualmente superiore sarà imputata a riserva. 
Data la delicatezza dell'argomento, consiglio approfonditi ed esaustivi incontri con consulente di fiducia.
La trasformazione è una tematica complessa, che tocca parecchi ambiti (ad esempio, tassazione dei soci) e che merita adeguato approfondimento (avendo numeri concreti in mano).

----------


## roby

> Buongiorno,
> vorrei capire se quello che mi è stato prospettato è l'unica (NON) soluzione per effettuare un passaggio da snc a srl. I costi stimati sono esorbitanti e pare non ci siano altre soluzioni.
> grazie a tutti i commercialisti telematici

  Ci sono tante cose errate in ciò che hai scritto! E' assolutamente necessario che tu ti rivolga ad un commercialista che conosca bene il funzionamento delle SRL e come si fa una trasformazione da SNC a SRL...
Non è una mazzata!
è un'operazione che si fa senza troppi problemi!!

----------


## amme

> Brevemente:
> 1) se la società ha un patrimonio sufficiente per raggiungere il minimo legale per il capitale di una SRL (10.000 euro), non occorre fare alcun versamento, ma servirà una perizia giurata di un professionista abilitato che, verificate le attività e le passività societarie, certifichi tali importi;

  Grazie per la risposta Purple,
l'SNC ha un patrimonio sicuramente superiore ai 100 euro (solo di immobile e auto siamo a 150mila) e come detto l'SNC ha cmq un suo utile di fine anno (in costante crescita) e superiore a 100 mila.
Per cui credo che sarà difficile convertire l'snc ad srl con capitale sociale di 10.000 euro. Giusto? 
2) Il nostro obiettivo era trasformarci in SRL. Lasciare il locale nell'srl o tirarlo fuori? Nel primo secondo caso si andrebbe a ridurre drasticamente il valore della SNC, ma sarebbe complicata la vendita perchè servirebbe la liquidità per "acquistarlo".  
3) e' possibile trasformare una SNC che puo' avere un valore di 300.000 euro in una snc con capitale sociale di 100.000 e il restante a riserva?  
Grazie per il suo precedente contributo.

----------


## amme

> Ci sono tante cose errate in ciò che hai scritto! E' assolutamente necessario che tu ti rivolga ad un commercialista che conosca bene il funzionamento delle SRL e come si fa una trasformazione da SNC a SRL...
> Non è una mazzata!
> è un'operazione che si fa senza troppi problemi!!

  Ciao Roby, forse mi sono espresso male non essendo un commercialista. Forse, avrai ragione tu ed effettivamente, a parte le espressioni usate, sono errati proprio i concetti. 
Potremmo fare una cosa però: mi dici una delle tante cose errate per capire se effettivamente mi sono espresso male io o proprio è sbagliato il concetto da me espresso in malo modo. 
Grazie.

----------


## PurpleMike

> Grazie per la risposta Purple,
> l'SNC ha un patrimonio sicuramente superiore ai 100 euro (solo di immobile e auto siamo a 150mila) e come detto l'SNC ha cmq un suo utile di fine anno (in costante crescita) e superiore a 100 mila.
> Per cui credo che sarà difficile convertire l'snc ad srl con capitale sociale di 10.000 euro. Giusto?

  Se la SNC ha un patrimonio superiore ai 100.000 euro (tieni conto che oltre alle attività che citi, dovrai considerare anche le eventuali passività in capo alla società) e tale valore è certificato da apposita perizia giurata di stima di un professionista abilitato, in caso di trasformazione sarà sufficiente che 10.000 euro di questi 100.000 vengano destinati a capitale sociale ed i restanti 90.000 a riserva (da trasformazione, per l'appunto).   

> 2) Il nostro obiettivo era trasformarci in SRL. Lasciare il locale nell'srl o tirarlo fuori? Nel primo secondo caso si andrebbe a ridurre drasticamente il valore della SNC, ma sarebbe complicata la vendita perchè servirebbe la liquidità per "acquistarlo".

  Occorre capire il motivo di quest'operazione, se per sottrarre l'immobile dal rischio di impresa (esempio, se la SRL fallisce non voglio che i creditori aggrediscano il patrimonio immobiliare della mia società) o per altre questioni di natura fiscale.
Certo che se intendi estromettere dal patrimonio societario l'immobile si deve trovare un acquirente (che potrebbero essere i soci stessi in qualità di privato) che garantisca il prezzo richiesto e la liquidità necessaria!   

> 3) e' possibile trasformare una SNC che puo' avere un valore di 300.000 euro in una *snc* con capitale sociale di 100.000 e il restante a riserva?

   Se intendevi dire una SRL, la risposta è SI, vedi punto 1.   

> Grazie per il suo precedente contributo.

  Prego, rinnovo sempre l'invito a sentire il proprio consulente di fiducia per dirimere ogni aspetto controverso (soprattutto, come nel vostro caso, se ci sono anche immobili coinvolti nell'operazione).
Concordo con il collega Roby, poi, nel dire che l'operazione di trasformazione non è una mazzata, anzi se studiata con attenzione può essere, oltre che momento di riorganizzazione aziendale, anche volano per una politica di distribuzione dei dividendi che possa dare maggiore soddisfazione ai soci.

----------

